# Can I just use human shampoo on Duncan??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Would baby shampoo be OK?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I've used baby shampoo around Dusty's eyes and I haven't had any problem. I think there's been threads on this and some people use people shampoo and/or conditioner on their dogs. I wouldn't have a problem doing it occasionally anyway.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've used baby shampoo on my girls, especially around their faces. Due to Ph differences, I'm not sure I'd use people shampoo all the time. I've used Panteen conditioner on them occassionally too. It does leave them nice and soft.

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Susan. I use Johnson's baby shampoo for Kubrick's face since it's tear free, but I wouldn't use it for his body regularly (unless it's one week on vacation or something) since the pH difference can really dry out their coats.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ditto to the pH differences. I think once in a while is OK, but I wouldn't recommend doing it on a regular basis. You can dry out their skin also.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Would baby shampoo be OK?


I have always used human products on my dogs and don't have dry coats or skin. Baby shampoo is great for around the eyes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use human products on Gucci and her skin is NOT dry at all, I did watch her very closely when I'd try a new product for any itching or reaction, but we've had great success with them. Personally, I like them better than products marketed to dogs, they smell better and seem to soften more.

I use Baby shampoo for spot baths, eyes, butt, feet...all the time. And just put a little conditioner on it afterwards to air dry out.

I do think some dogs have 'sensitive skin', so watch closely for any reaction and/or drying out. I think climate could also attribute to that too, though..IMO.

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your responses!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Joan, ( my guys breeder) uses Herbal Essences. It really is good. Maybe switch them out w/ pet shampoos.


----------

